# Job Seeker Visa - SAP Consultants



## samhere

Hi People

I am a SAP consultant with 6+ years of experience.
I am thinking to apply for job seekers visa and search a job in Germany.

Any inputs on how is the market for SAP consultants there? Is German language knowledge really required to get a job there?

Please help!!


----------

